# ISPConfig 3.1 Beta 1 verfügbar



## Till (22. Apr. 2016)

Die Release-Notes findet Ihr hier:

http://www.ispconfig.org/blog/ispconfig-3-1-beta-released-testing/


----------



## logifech (22. Apr. 2016)

Werde es mal testen, welche Pakete muss ich Installieren wenn ich Let's Encrypt, DNSSEC und HHVM nutzen will?


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2016)

https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...l-pureftpd-bind-postfix-doveot-and-ispconfig/


----------



## logifech (22. Apr. 2016)

Wie läuft das genau ab um Zonen zu Signieren? Ich bekomme wenn ich den haken bei Signierung rein mache in dem Feld darunter keinen Key angezeigt? Und wird auch DANE unterstützt für mails?


----------



## Xerolux (22. Apr. 2016)

Hi,
wie kann man denn das neue php7 mit Debian testen , altes php entfernen und neues installieren danach Update von isoconfig ? Danke


----------



## mzips (22. Apr. 2016)

Wie wäre es so https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-php-7-on-debian/ läuft mit 3.1


----------



## Xerolux (23. Apr. 2016)

Die Variante kenne ich , ich hätte es aber gerne aus dem apt-get installiert .


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Apr. 2016)

Wenn Du es aus dem Repo haben möchtest, dann hilft dir https://www.dotdeb.org/ (für Debian) weiter.


----------



## logifech (23. Apr. 2016)

Kann mir jemand beim Thema DNSSEC Helfen, irgendwie funktioniert es bei mir nicht, bekomme keine Keys angezeigt um diese bei der Registry zu hinterlegen.


----------



## logifech (23. Apr. 2016)

Kann mich auch nicht mehr einloggen, habe per MySQL befehl schon das PAsswort zurück gesetzt alles. Tritt das Problem bei euch auch auf?


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Apr. 2016)

Im englischen Forum wird das Loginproblem auch beschrieben.


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2016)

Versuch es mal mit cookie löschen (im Browser). ICh kann das hier nicht reproduzieren da ich das prblem weder auf nginx noch apache servern habe aber angeblich soll das helfen.


----------



## logifech (24. Apr. 2016)

Habe bereits allles gelöscht, habe es mit mehren Browsern versucht, Ergebniss gleich null. Werde mein Multiserver System dann wohl neu aufsetzen müssen.
@Till ich kann dir gerne mal die Zugangsdaten von meinem System zukommen lassen, dann kannst du dir gerne selber ein Bild machen?


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2016)

Wieso denn neu installieren? Du kannst doch jederzeit zur vorherigen ispconfig version zurückkehren, dafür wird doch beim Update das Backup angelegt. einfach entpacken und zurück kopieren und den sql dump wieder einspielen.

Die Zugangsdaten kannst Du mir gern per mail schicken.


----------



## florian030 (24. Apr. 2016)

Ehe Du denn Server neu aufsetzt, kannst Du ja mal das error-log und access-log für ispconfig.vhost aktivieren (z.B. /error.log und /access.log).


----------



## logifech (24. Apr. 2016)

Ok werde ich mal tun.


----------



## logifech (24. Apr. 2016)

Welche Email Adresse Till?
So hier ist das error.log

```
[Sun Apr 24 12:03:57 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Sun Apr 24 12:03:57 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `XXXXXXXXXXXXXX' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 24 12:03:57 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Sun Apr 24 12:03:57 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `XXXXXXXXXXXXXX' does NOT match server name!?
[Sun Apr 24 12:05:08 2016] [error] [client XXXXXXXXXXXXXX] File does not exist: /var/www/ispconfig/login/dashboard, referer: https://XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.de:8080/login/
[Sun Apr 24 12:05:26 2016] [error] [client XXXXXXXXXXXXXX] File does not exist: /var/www/ispconfig/login/dashboard, referer: https://XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.de:8080/login/
```


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2016)

Schick es einfach and info at ispconfig dot org. Ich benötige den ispconfig admin login und den root login da ich beim testen die ispconfig files ändern können muss. Es kann aber sein dass ich mir das erst heute abend oder morgen ansehen kann.

Welchen Browser verwendest Du und welches Desktop OS?


----------



## logifech (24. Apr. 2016)

Windows 7, getestet mit Chrome und Firefox und zusätlich auf meinem Android Phone mit Chrome und auf meinem Windows Phone


----------



## logifech (24. Apr. 2016)

Hast ne mail Till


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2016)

Du kannst mal das hier versuchen (letzter Beitrag):
https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/issues/3827


----------



## bobbybackblech (29. Apr. 2016)

Wo finde ich denn Infos zu der neuen REST API?
Sehe im Repo nur die alte SOAP API.
Da bin ich ganz heiß drauf


----------



## methos (29. Apr. 2016)

Gibt es für die 3.1 auch eine Anleitung für Centos 7?


----------



## bobbybackblech (29. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von methos:


> Gibt es für die 3.1 auch eine Anleitung für Centos 7?


Die Installation unterscheidet sich nicht von der 3.0. Du kannst auch einfach & simpel die 3.0 auf die 3.1 updaten.


----------



## methos (29. Apr. 2016)

würde nur gerne PHP 7.0 aus dem remi repo verwenden oder welches Repo könnt ihr hier empfehlen? Als zusätzliche PHP Version würde ich es ungerne compilen müssen schon allein weil sich PHP so viel leichter aktuell halten lässt.


----------



## bobbybackblech (29. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von methos:


> würde nur gerne PHP 7.0 aus dem remi repo verwenden oder welches Repo könnt ihr hier empfehlen? Als zusätzliche PHP Version würde ich es ungerne compilen müssen schon allein weil sich PHP so viel leichter aktuell halten lässt.


Dann würde ich einfach den ganz normalen Perfect Server Tutorial folgen und wenn es zu der Installation von PHP kommt eben PHP7 installieren. Und später bei der Install von ISPConfig eben nicht den stable Release laden, sondern die Beta von 3.1
Sollte eigentlich so problemlos möglich sein bzw. sehe ich keinen Grund, warum das nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## florian030 (30. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> Die Installation unterscheidet sich nicht von der 3.0. Du kannst auch einfach & simpel die 3.0 auf die 3.1 updaten.


Wenn Du auf neue Features verzichten willst, kannst Du die alten Tutorials nehmen.


----------



## bobbybackblech (30. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von florian030:


> Wenn Du auf neue Features verzichten willst, kannst Du die alten Tutorials nehmen.


Welche wären das denn, wenn man bspw. einfach updatet auf 3.1? Die neuen Funkionen stehen ja im Blog Beitrag etc. - Aber was hätte man nicht, wenn man lediglich ein Update ausführt auf 3.1 von 3.0.X?


----------



## methos (30. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> Welche wären das denn, wenn man bspw. einfach updatet auf 3.1? Die neuen Funkionen stehen ja im Blog Beitrag etc. - Aber was hätte man nicht, wenn man lediglich ein Update ausführt auf 3.1 von 3.0.X?


Unter http://www.ispconfig.org/blog/ispconfig-3-1-beta-released-testing/ findest du ein paar Infos dazu.


----------



## bobbybackblech (30. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von methos:


> Unter http://www.ispconfig.org/blog/ispconfig-3-1-beta-released-testing/ findest du ein paar Infos dazu.


Den Beitrag kenne ich ja wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Nur der Floarian sagt ja, dass man auf Features verzichtet, wenn man von 3.0.X auf 3.1 updated. Das ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig, welche Funktionen ich bei einem *Update* auf 3.1 nicht habe im Gegensatz zu einer Neu Installation von 3.1


----------



## robotto7831a (30. Apr. 2016)

Letsencrypt fehlt dann. Aber sonst glaube ich nichts oder?


----------



## mzips (1. Mai 2016)

Beim Kunden unter Auswahl php ist es da möglich den Default nicht als leer anzeigen zu lassen sondern der aktuellen Default Version z.b 5.6? gerade wenn man noch php 7 zusätzlich installiert ist das sehr unübersichtlich für den Kunden.

LG


----------



## florian030 (2. Mai 2016)

Zitat von bobbybackblech:


> Den Beitrag kenne ich ja wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Nur der Floarian sagt ja, dass man auf Features verzichtet, wenn man von 3.0.X auf 3.1 updated. Das ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig, welche Funktionen ich bei einem *Update* auf 3.1 nicht habe im Gegensatz zu einer Neu Installation von 3.1


Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass die neue Version mehr kann als die alte. Daher kannst Du zwar alte Tutorials nehmen, die umfassen dann aber nicht alles aus der 3.1 (letsencrypt, dnssec, hhvm)


----------



## planet_fox (2. Mai 2016)

Moin Kollegen,
wie verhält sich denn dass mitd en Neuen Dingen in der 3.1, wenn jemand upgradet was muss dann alles noch installiert werden. So im Überlblick würde ich sagen, es müsste der HHVM Teil, Letsencrypt , XMMP Teil nach installiert werden ? . 

Howto zur 3.1er gibt es hier schon https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...8-4-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1/


----------



## florian030 (4. Mai 2016)

Die drei Teile sollten reichen. Du kannst aber auch einfach alles aus dem Tutorial installieren. Was vorhanden ist, wird ja nicht überschrieben.


----------



## methos (6. Mai 2016)

Falls es die Option oder Möglichkeit schon gibt, möchte ich mich im Vorfeld schon mal für meine Unwissenheit entschuldigen.
Bei einem ispconfig update, habe ich ja die Wahl ob die Configs so bestehen bleiben sollen oder neu generiert werden. 
Für mich ergeben sich da erstmal 2 Fragen:
1.) Wenn ich die configs bestehen lasse, wie kann ich Änderungen für neue Features z.b. nachträglich einpflegen, das heisst wo finde hier z.b. die default configs?

2.) Kann man das Update Skript evtl. so anpassen, das es bevor es die config Files überschreibt, zuvor eine Sicherung z.b. von /etc/amavisd/amavisd.conf nach /etc/amavisd/amavisd.conf.update macht?
Und diese im Anschluß noch einmal auflistet was alles verändert wurde?
Somit könnte man schnell und einfach die Configfiles nachträglich anpassen.

Ja ich weis, das es auch unter /var/backup/ ein Backup erstellt wird, aber so müsste man dann halt nicht suchen und evtl. lässt sich sowas ja leicht integrieren?

Wenn ich die Dienste wie letsencrypt dnssec nachträglich installiere, werden diese bei einem update automatisch konfiguriert oder?
Sorry für die vielen newbie Fragen :-(


----------



## florian030 (6. Mai 2016)

Die Templates findest Du in install/tpl und Du kannst danach alles später aktivieren (das ist aber nicht unbedingt trivial). Ich würde eher die bestehenden Configs sichern, Update Services laufen lassen und dann neu gegen alt abgleichen. Bei POstfix sind das main.cf und master.cf, bei Dovecot nur dir dovecot.conf und bei amavis kommt das auf das OS an.
Die Configs werden immer gesicher. Aber nicht nach .update, sondern nach ~ oder auch ~3
Damit letsencrypt konfiguriert wird, muss das installiert sein, wenn du update.php aufrufst.


----------



## methos (6. Mai 2016)

Hab noch einen Fehler nach dem Update gefunden. 
Unter "Direktiven Schnipsel" erhalte ich folgende Meldung wenn ich auf ein bereits angelegtes klicke oder ein neues erstellen möchte.


```
Unknown column 'master_directive_snippets_id' in 'where clause'
```


----------



## florian030 (6. Mai 2016)

Für Bugs bitte den Bugtracker nutzen. Aber der Fehler ist schon vor ner Weile behoben worden: https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/commit/cf8227a8f75e41644ded27c4382c06a7286dec0d

Ich würde ISPConfig in der Beta eher so installieren:

```
cd /opt
git clone https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3.git
cd ispconfig3
git checkout stable-3.1
cd install
php -q update.php
```
Updaten kannst Du das dann so:

```
cd /opt/ispconfig3
git pull
cd install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## methos (15. Mai 2016)

Lässt sich die Beta auch auf einem blanken System installieren oder muß zwingend vorher eine normale Version eingerichtet sein?


----------



## Till (15. Mai 2016)

Die Beta ist eine ganz normale ISPconfig Version, sie kann also für Neuinstallationan und auch Updates verwendet werden.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Mai 2016)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen ist Webdav in der Neuen Version raus gefallen ? Zumindest finde ich es nicht unter Web Zugriff .


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2016)

Unter apache sollte es da sein, unter nginx nicht.


----------

